# Your favorite Great Lake fish to eat



## jjc155

Walleye (deep fried) perch and blue gill (pan fried) in that order. 

J-

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishndude

Beer battered Walleye, fried in Peanut Oil. Nothing better. I hear I do a pretty good job of smoking Steelhead, and that I make a killer Steelhead Mousse. I rarely eat them myself, but have friends who love those things.


----------



## diztortion

#1 - Whitefish
#2 - Perch
#3 - Browns


----------



## DIYsportsman

Fishndude said:


> Beer battered Walleye, fried in Peanut Oil. Nothing better. I hear I do a pretty good job of smoking Steelhead, and that I make a killer Steelhead Mousse. I rarely eat them myself, but have friends who love those things.


Ok now im gunna go pull out a bag of walleye from the freezer... mmmmmmmm


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Gyro

Whitefish
Perch
Walleye
Steelhead
Salmon


----------



## michiganduckmaster

Perch. walleye, gills, Coho


----------



## maddiedog

DIYsportsman said:


> Pike , you just have to know how to cut out the y bone, then walleye next...
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


x2!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aprils fool

I like em all, the colder the water any of them come out of the better they taste in my opinion. With that said it's hard to beat pan fried gills, like potato chips one after another.........bass would be the one I never care for usually murky/strong tasting to me.

Good Fishing,

Troy


----------



## DIYsportsman

I think it all depends on where you live... If i lived on tbe scr it would be walleye for sure, livingston co? Prob gills, mio? Trout i guess, up? Pike!

This is all general though but i hope you catch my drift...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## boomer_x7

Easily pike!!


----------



## walle gator

First I would definitely have to say the coldwater spring walleye fried of course.

Second I would have to say spring steelhead baked lemon pepper and just a little beer for enhanced flavor.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockinmichigan

Who do you gotta know to get white bass mentioned on this thread? White bass to me is up there, but before that is perch, bluegill, walleye, and catfish. Now, when I say catfish I'm talking about bullhead too, and 10 pounds or less. Any bigger then that and you might as well either put that catfish back in the water or on the wall.


----------



## Crowhunter

Spring coho !


----------



## bigrackmack

This is tough question......

I'm going to have to go with Brookies for #1

Perch or crappies for #2

Walleye for # 3

But I do agree with the fresh part.....cook as soon as you can!!!!

Mack


----------



## deepwoods

Perch and bluegills


----------



## rkroberts

Hands down Perch!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cireofmi

I ain't picky,


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

#1 channel cats less than 5lbs and from clean water!!!

#2 pike from the st marys river shed.

#3 walleye baked with crushed crutons and covered with alfredo sauce over pasta and spinach. 

#4 Late July little manistee river king salmon wraped in foil with onions and buter over a camp fire......:coolgleam.....

And i wonder why im overweight!:yikes:


----------



## itchn2fish

I tried, but can't pick one, so I guess I have to say that my favorite GL feeeeeeeesh to eat is any/all of 'em.........except for them muddy tasting rockbass, never cared for them too much:sad:.
If I did have to pick one, it may be sucker (Namebin). It is very mild and sweet.


----------



## KalamazooKid

Gills and perch but also, only a few times per year, stream brown trout in the 10-14" range. Pan fried over an open fire at fish camp. It just does NOT get any better than that.


----------



## Trout King

brookies, coho, fall or steelhead in that order...smoked stream browns are terrific.

i2f...i want to try sucker fillets, but my 1/2 hr attempt at actually trying for them was fruitless...guess i gotta get to that one stream next spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slabstar

1. brook trout, fried in a cast iron skillet!
2. Perch
3. Walleye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## someone11

Im gonna have to say walleye are #1 for me, but close second are salmon, burbot, and perch. I dont know why so many people dont like salmon but I love it. Nothing like salmon on the grill. And thats any species for me, even lakers.


----------



## Lumberman

Perch, walleye, gills, ad then whitefish.


----------



## Sam22

Walleye

Perch

which is a shame because I catch many many more salmon than anything else, and I only kind of like eating them.


----------



## Outdoorfan

someone11 said:


> Im gonna have to say walleye are #1 for me, but close second are salmon, burbot, and perch. I dont know why so many people dont like salmon but I love it. Nothing like salmon on the grill. And thats any species for me, even lakers.


 I agree with the salmon. I love the salmon.


----------



## Threefish

Walleye, Perch, Gills, Pike ,catfish,spring run sucker,whitefish,white bass,burbot, brook trout,small browns, smelt, bass in that order. I love to catch salmon and steelhead but dont eat them.


----------



## rockinmichigan

Threefish said:


> Walleye, Perch, Gills, Pike ,catfish,spring run sucker,whitefish,white bass,burbot, brook trout,small browns, smelt, bass in that order. I love to catch salmon and steelhead but dont eat them.


What do burbot taste like?


----------



## LuckyChucky

rockinmichigan said:


> What do burbot taste like?


 if you boil them in 7 up and dip them in melted butter they taste alot like lobster :corkysm55


----------



## rockinmichigan

LuckyChucky said:


> if you boil them in 7 up and dip them in melted butter they taste alot like lobster :corkysm55


I've heard much the same about sheephead, that if you boil them in saltwater they have a shrimpy taste to them.


----------



## hillbillie

#! Deep fried pike fillets caught from under the ice

after that in order:

Grilled or broiled :Whitefish or stream trout (no access to lake salmon or trout)

Fried : Perch ,Gills,Walleye, winter caught crappie,smelt

Smoked :Salmon,trout,herring,whitefish,silver bass

Canned:spring run sucker

Pickled: IMHO Yuck My attempts have been unsuccessful and a waste of good fish.I still enjoy store bought pickled herring.


----------



## ybone

haa. lot's of good info and votes.

i have to vote this way

1. pike
2. gills
3. perch
4. walleye
5. coho
6. salmon
7. catfish
8. burbot
9. bullheads
10. suckers

that's my vote. i can flip it around a little bit and truly forgot whitefish but, haven't caught them in 5 years so can't vote there. you know what i mean. just love a fry, pan or deep. fresh fish is the answer to many prayers. (along with a little drakes, all has to be good)

scott


----------



## Davelobi

Hard to beat those little browns ya catch on opening day in April.
Ya couldn't sleep the night before the opener. Then dad got you up many hours earlier than you are used to and drove to the creek. Tromp around in waders for a few hours, pick burrs out of your shirt sleeve, wipe in the woods with some unknown leaves, etc.
Tired and happy after spending all day on the river (actually, it's only 11am), dad drives home. Watch dad clean the fish and cut open a few bellys for you to see.
Mom fries em up in butter.
Best fish around, ever. (as I remember from 35 years ago anyway)

Easy way to enjoy delicious Esox Lucius (water wolf) is cook them whole. Gut, cut off head, stuff belly with butter n things and wrap in foil. Grill them on bbq grill, turning occasionally until done. Unwrap, peel off skin and simply insert your fork straight down from top of the back and pull gently away a giant fork full of succulent white meat. All the bones will remain attached. Easy. Fun. Good.


----------



## swampbuck

Well maybe its biased...... But my list heavily favors Higgins lake, for obvious reasons. 

1- perch
2- Whitefish
3- pike (I release all but the badly injured, so rarely eat it)
4- rockbass 
5- walleye (not higgins YET)
6- rainbows or browns (stream or higgins)
7- small lakers

I also like salmon especially atlantics and pink(kokanee) which we had in Higgins in the past. For the regular coho/chinook their ok but I like saltwater samon better


----------



## Lumberman

Wow lots of pike. I always toss the green slimeys back. I might have to try one.


----------



## anon2192012

Deep fried smelt.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dialed-in

rockinmichigan said:


> I've heard much the same about sheephead, that if you boil them in saltwater they have a shrimpy taste to them.


I've tried sheepshead like this and they r really terrific! I didn't cook them though. My ranking
1. Walleye
2. Bluegill/panfish
3. Brook/other trout
4. Steel/salmon
5. Pike
6. Smelt

All best in winter!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ih772

As someone else said, deep fried Smelt is hard to beat. Followed closely by Perch then Walleye.


----------



## The fish hunter

1. Walleye 
2.perch
3.salmon
4 trout 
5bluegills
Hunt,fish,sleep


----------



## The fish hunter

Smelt too


Hunt,fish,sleep


----------



## fathom this

Best in this order

1) Perch, bluegills ( followed closely by )
2) walley, Pike, whitefish
3) fresh salmon. stream trout
also a favorite that few if any have talked about is smoked fish.
Whitefish and salmon are a real favorite of mine. When they are fresh from the smoker and cool they seem to magically disappear.


----------



## rockinmichigan

swampbuck said:


> Well maybe its biased...... But my list heavily favors Higgins lake, for obvious reasons.
> 
> 1- perch
> 2- Whitefish
> 3- pike (I release all but the badly injured, so rarely eat it)
> 4- rockbass
> 5- walleye (not higgins YET)
> 6- rainbows or browns (stream or higgins)
> 7- small lakers
> 
> I also like salmon especially atlantics and pink(kokanee) which we had in Higgins in the past. For the regular coho/chinook their ok but I like saltwater samon better


I never noticed the difference when eating saltwater and freshwater salmon. Then again, I don't eat either a ton so I don't notice. What's the difference in taste?


----------



## kcephoto

Brookies for sure. roasted over campfire with my special seasonings. then rainbow or salmon. Still waiting to catch a pike large enough to filet....


----------



## ekbelt3

Thirsty Perch
Walters
Grilled Salmon
Salmon Boil
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SCOUTER

Any walleye.perch.gills.bullhead,pike bass or salmon. With cold beverage of choice:evil:


----------



## MoreGuts

1. Perch
2. Walleye
3. Steelhead (on the grill)
4. Pike (from cold water)
5. Brown trout
6. Crappie
7. Coho
8. King

We've got it good around here!


----------



## gillcommander

1. Perch
2. Walleyes
3. Bluegills

I would agree with earlier posts stating winter/cold water fish taste best...Also the fresher the better!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillcommander

gillcommander said:


> 1. Perch
> 2. Walleye
> 3. Bluegill
> 
> I would agree with earlier posts stating winter/cold water fish taste best...Also the fresher the better!!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige

Walleye, whitefish and steelhead

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## downrange

Stream Rainbows. Tied to a stick, over an open fire. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## maddiedog

Lumberman said:


> Wow lots of pike. I always toss the green slimeys back. I might have to try one.


I bet a lot of people would think different if they ate more! In Canada they hate them. We stayed in some cabins and the guy laughed at us. Came over for a fish fry and wondered how our walleye tasted so good. Next day he was cleaning some.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith

maddiedog said:


> I bet a lot of people would think different if they ate more! In Canada they hate them. We stayed in some cabins and the guy laughed at us. Came over for a fish fry and wondered how our walleye tasted so good. Next day he was cleaning some.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I grew up eating them from a inland clean lake. They tasted every bit as good if not sweeter than the walleye. Now the ones I've tried from the shallows of sag. bay have a different taste. I'm a firm believer in where you catch the fish on how it tastes.


----------



## itchn2fish

Couger Pike is very mild and tasty. A couple weeks ago, I was brining/smoking some salmon, and added a pike to fill up the smoker. While pike is not usually a fish people smoke, I have smoked them for years. Some, my dad & I for instance, think the smoked pike was better than the salmon. My daughter and I love deep-fried pike. I can't think of a MI fish that I won't eat....except maybe those muddy-tasting rockbass!!!


----------



## walleyeman2006

Smelt....fried 10 minutes after breing dipped..by some drunk.guy you never met before


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## taizer

love me some fried pike or walleye. i dont even filet pike. just gut them and chop them up, pick out the bones later. i like the taste over walleye. 
second would be baked walleye. 
never ate perch or gills, too small for me lol


----------



## spoonfed

Perch, gills, then eyes

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## kevvy711

:corkysm55Brown trout withsalmon seasoning grilled.


----------



## James Dymond

Hardly any of you guys have ever ate muskie speared from a northern lake. Jim


----------



## Spacepuppy

Pike then Bluegill, Perch, Walleye,Pink Salmon, Steelhead, Crappie, White bass, King Salmon, and Smoked Sucker :corkysm55


----------



## midwestfisherman

Perch
Walleye
Bluegill
Whitefish
Trout
Salmon

My favorite way to cook trout is to stuff it with some fresh dill, a little butter, and lemon slices, salt and pepper to taste. Wrap it in foil and put it on the charcoal grill until done. 

Salmon is great cooked on a cedar plank.

Also love picking up some smoked chubs in the summer when I hit Ludington.


----------

